# Anybody here tried to pay CELEBRITIES to wear their Tshirts??



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

Anybody here got Celebs to sport their tshirts? If so, how? did you pay them?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not tried as I don't think my bank account has even to even get past the front desk of the agent handling the celeb


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, same here.
Anyway, Raygunz, you might wanna try Contact Any Celebrity | Verified Celebrity Contact Information & Addresses
That way, you can at least send your shirts and have it included in gift bags and who knows?
The celebrity may wear your shirt if they take a liking to it.

See ye',
Xeon.


----------



## amazingshubi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Xeon,
That is a great idea. I am also lacking such funds 
Jeff


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello 

First of all you don't pay celebrities to wear your clothes.
You make cool clothes and have them in the boutiques that celebrities shop in you get to know the managers of these boutiques who in turn will let the celebrities know how cool this new item is (your item) they buy and wear your item and if your lucky someone will take a photo and you are on your way.


----------



## ihearttees (Sep 19, 2007)

In the process actually. Celebrities cost A LOT! Your best bet is to donate apparel to parties that they're at or hosting...example is put shirts in gift bags or whatnot and you might just see them wearing your stuff. We have a PR company so everything is done through them. Not sure if this helps but that's what we've done.


----------



## MBond (Sep 21, 2007)

I know a few celebrities and they wear my clothes. Ja Rule is one of them who I just sent a package too and he will be wearing and taking pictures in my hoodies. Dewey Cooper, a good friend of mine and 2-time world kickboxing champion, I actually sponsor him. Cap2 who isnt really seen in the media alot but is big in the world of online poker and is business partners with Ja Rule. Couple other not as well known celebrities but they got a cult like fanbase as well.


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

Channel 4 rang me up a while ago, they were running a documentary about ASBOs and how young people are labeled with them, it was by shami chakrabarti the director of Liberty, she had seen my ASBO Yob hoodie and channel 4 boght one for her to wear in the show but unfortunatley it didn't nake it in. Close but no cookie!


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Because of the nature of our shirts, we've always been able to offer "highly noticeable people" custom designed T-Qualizers that show off our product but also promotes their brand (i.e., hip hop artists) and is something they can also sell as part of their line.


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

I was called by a potential client and told that they saw Dane Cook wearing of of our Harry Beaver(R) t-shirts at a show he did in Houston, TX, but then several months later, he tried to sue me for using a line from one of his jokes on our shirts! Figures... his attorney was pretty cool though.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

did you have to pay any money? did he have that line trademarked


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> did you have to pay any money? did he have that line trademarked


No, I didn't pay him... I was using "BAMF" and "Who sh!t on the coats?" and "Superbleeder" on shirts, but no one owns the trademark for those phrases. I could have fought him, but I didn't have the money for a legal suit and I wanted to be cool about it in hopes that he would wear my other shirts. I'm not sure if he ever did...


----------



## conceptsti (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't paid anyone but have seen someone famous wear one of my shirts


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

conceptsti said:


> ....have seen someone famous wear one of my shirts


it's their shirt now, not yours.


----------



## fanboy (Oct 28, 2007)

read Johnny Cupcakes - Johnny Cupcakes to find out how hype should be made naturally.


----------



## romehimself (Oct 25, 2007)

MBond said:


> I know a few celebrities and they wear my clothes. Ja Rule is one of them who I just sent a package too and he will be wearing and taking pictures in my hoodies. Dewey Cooper, a good friend of mine and 2-time world kickboxing champion, I actually sponsor him. Cap2 who isnt really seen in the media alot but is big in the world of online poker and is business partners with Ja Rule. Couple other not as well known celebrities but they got a cult like fanbase as well.


 I got a few celebs in my stuff simply by sending the tees to B.E.T for the music awards.From there they made sure celebs like Jay-Z,Mo'nique,Rocsi,Terrence J and etc.. got them.Of course all my friends seen them on TV and that was it.Now I'm working on an entire line thanks to just tees...Only money spent was to make the tee and shipping and handling.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, so everyone saw the shirts and decided to change their clothes at the awards show? You must have some impressive shirts mate.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

I emailed Rich Franklin's (ex UFC Middleweight Champ) manager about a shot with a design of mine. Never got an answer. Then I realized his manager also sells his own brand of Franklin shirts.


----------



## romehimself (Oct 25, 2007)

dusk884 said:


> I emailed Rich Franklin's (ex UFC Middleweight Champ) manager about a shot with a design of mine. Never got an answer. Then I realized his manager also sells his own brand of Franklin shirts.


 Most celebs are actually getting into their own fashion so you really have to appeal to their senses.I just happened to have a design that really represented the hood in a positive light instead of negative.Celebs are hard to get...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

from another angle, in the spot light people also have a private life and their circle of friends. Wearing your gear in that sceen is a great thing too. May be even better...


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

romehimself said:


> Most celebs are actually getting into their own fashion so you really have to appeal to their senses.I just happened to have a design that really represented the hood in a positive light instead of negative.Celebs are hard to get...


Surely you have some shots/video of this success story that we can check out??


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> from another angle, in the spot light people also have a private life and their circle of friends. Wearing your gear in that sceen is a great thing too. May be even better...


very true- a celeb seen wearing a shirt or article of clothing in their everyday life captured by a photog is worth 10 times that of a "staged" appearance wearing the garment; to buyers.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

tqualizerman said:


> Surely you have some shots/video of this success story that we can check out??


I'm NOT RomeHimself to answer your question, 


but, 
did make shirts for this fella (my kind of celleb). Sorry, I have no pictures to prove it, so this pick is the best i can come up with...hope you all believe me.  

here is his site: *denzal sinclaire* :: official site

http://denzalsinclaire.com/media/wallpaper/denzal_wp2_800.jpg


----------



## faceman (Jul 12, 2007)

fanboy said:


> read Johnny Cupcakes - Johnny Cupcakes to find out how hype should be made naturally.


Just read the johnny cupcake story - good example of how developing a strong brand in itself can be an effective marketing tool.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a question:

Do you think a celeb would be more inclined to wear a tee that sold for $25 - $50 vs one that sold for $15 or less?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

neato said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> Do you think a celeb would be more inclined to wear a tee that sold for $25 - $50 vs one that sold for $15 or less?


I dont think it would matter.

If you like something and happen to have the pessos...i guess you can stretch it further.  

but, it's not a good idea to be seen in a really cheap shirt i guess. 

Most celebs are artistis and seam to like one-offs they can relate to and call their own shirt.

just a wild guess here.


----------

